# Timeshares near Savannah, GA



## michaelsmalley (May 5, 2006)

My wife and I plus another couple are planning a trip to Savannah, GA sometime in 2007.  We would need at least a 2 br.  Does anyone know of a nice TS in the area that exchanges with RCI.  Also, what time of year would you recommend we go.  We are in our 60's so not party animals.  We enjoy  the historical and quiet side of life.  Don't play golf or care about spending all day in the ocean or going to disco's.  Any suggestions will be appreciated because we have never been to area before.  Thanks.

Mike S.


----------



## Big Matt (May 5, 2006)

You might want to look at Hilton Head Island.  It is only an hour from Savannah.


----------



## Janette (May 5, 2006)

I would definitely try HHI. There is a timeshare on Tybee Island but it is not near the historical district either. You would enjoy Beaufort, Bluffton, Savannah and maybe even Charleston by staying on HHI.


----------



## jme (May 5, 2006)

Charleston has a couple of great resorts in the historic district downtown, in the area called the Battery. Of course, Hilton Head is much closer to Savannah, so if you need to be nearest Savannah, HHI is the place...it's only a short drive over....maybe 45 minutes at most. And HHI has tons of resorts to choose from.  In fact, I've never heard it actually counted, but I think HHI probably has more timeshares than any other place except Orlando. (Can anyone think of a destination with more timeshares, excluding Orlando?) If you must have Savannah, try looking into a B & B. They have many, and it would be great fun. (I personally would choose Charleston over Savannah 10 out of 10 times, unless I had a very good reason to HAVE TO be in Savannah. Savannah's a great day-trip from HHI, with lots of fun things, but..... but we love Charleston, and I think it has much more to offer. Savannah's still great, tho, but only AFTER you've been to Charleston and HHI.) jme


----------



## michaelsmalley (May 5, 2006)

jme said:
			
		

> Charleston has a couple of great resorts in the historic district downtown, in the area called the Battery. Of course, Hilton Head is much closer to Savannah, so if you need to be nearest Savannah, HHI is the place...it's only a short drive over....maybe 45 minutes at most. And HHI has tons of resorts to choose from.  In fact, I've never heard it actually counted, but I think HHI probably has more timeshares than any other place except Orlando. (Can anyone think of a destination with more timeshares, excluding Orlando?) If you must have Savannah, try looking into a B & B. They have many, and it would be great fun. (I personally would choose Charleston over Savannah 10 out of 10 times, unless I had a very good reason to HAVE TO be in Savannah. Savannah's a great day-trip from HHI, with lots of fun things, but..... but we love Charleston, and I think it has much more to offer. Savannah's still great, tho, but only AFTER you've been to Charleston and HHI.) jme



I'm sure you're right about Charleston.  I've never been to either but about 5 yrs ago my wife and a lady friend spent a week in Charleston and loved it.  That is why my wife wants to go back to the area but since she has been to Charleston, thought she would like to try Savannah.  She has always loved the South with all of it's charm and is probably sad they lost the war.

We don't have to be IN Savannah and would prefer a TS over a B&B because we like the extra room and plan on staying a week and taking day  trips to different places close by.  Also, if someone is familiar with the weather, what is the best time of year to travel the area.  We will be flying in and renting a car but are semi retired farmers and can travel anytime during the year except December & January when we are busy feeding cattle.  

Also looking for suggestions on some other location (in the south) where we can land for a week and take day tips out of.  If anyone has any ideas, I would like to hear them.  Thanks. 

Mike S.


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Both Savannah and Charleston are wonderful old colonial cities to visit.  I just came back from a vacation on Hilton Head Island.  While there, we visited both Savannah and Charleston...along with Beaufort SC...and all three have tremendous architecture and Southern charm.  (Plus Hilton Head is gorgeous and relaxing and an outstanding vacation destination in its own right.)

As for another place in the South to visit and explore, I'd suggest Williamsburg, VA.  It's a beautifully restored, authentic colonial town and it is surrounded by wonderful places to visit including:  Jamestown, Yorktown, the James River Plantations, Richmond, etc.  Far more than you could do in a week.  

Steve


----------



## jme (May 8, 2006)

I would second the Williamsburg suggestion, and i cannot think of a close second-place destination. I was going to say Wmsbg....then saw that it was already said! Williamsburg is a definite MUST-SEE...there's nothing like it at all anywhere. The authentic Colonial town is restored and laid out just like the old days, and you can even dine in several of the authentic taverns, which are fantastic (favorites are King's Arms Tavern or Christiana Campbell's Tavern). http://www.williamsburg.com/index.cfm. And absolutely don't forget to take the 2-hour short drive west of Williamsburg to visit Monticello http://www.monticello.org/. (in town of Charlottesville), the famous home of Thomas Jefferson (impressed on the back of a nickel!---that dome-shaped home) , and it remains in almost the same condition , with the same furnishings, as when he lived there. That may be also one of the highlight trips of your life. It was for me and my family... beautiful and inspiring. You'll come away from Wmsbg and Monticello very glad that you're an American, and your patriotism will be rekindled. Wmsbg also has many other things to offer, but the colonial town is fantastic. The Governor's Mansion is great. Almost too much to see in Wmsbg. And very relaxing as well. Enjoy, jme


----------



## Brenda47 (May 10, 2006)

I too recommend staying in HH. The loveliest time of year in Savannah is spring. The last weekend of March and first of April is garden tour in Savannah. Forstyhe Park is a sight to behold with all the azalea's in bloom. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## tashamen (May 10, 2006)

I would second (or third) Williamsburg over Hilton Head.  My inlaws live in Savannah, and before that lived near Charleston.  While we always loved visiting them and going to Charleston when they lived near there, we were pretty bored in Savannah after one day - it's just so much smaller than Charleston.  My husband and I, who are in our early 50s now, also stayed in a ts on Hilton Head a few years back when his parents first moved to Savannah, and we were so turned off by the island that we left after 4 days.  If you don't golf and don't care about the ocean there really isn't much else to do.

Williamsburg and its environs, if you've never been there, offer much more for you IMHO.

Edited for spelling.


----------



## michaelsmalley (May 12, 2006)

tashamen said:
			
		

> I would second (or third) Williamsburg over Hilton Head.  My inlaws live in Savannah, and before that lived near Charleston.  While we always loved visiting them and going to Charleston when they lived near there, we were pretty bored in Savannah after one day - it's just so much smaller than Charleston.  My husband and I, who are in our early 50s now, also stayed in a ts on Hilton Head a few years back when his parents first moved to Savannah, and we were so turned off by the island that we left after 4 days.  If you don't golf and don't care about the ocean there really isn't much else to do.
> 
> Williamsburg and its environs, if you've never been there, offer much more for you IMHO.
> 
> Edited for spelling.



I want to thank eveyone fo their replies.  We have decided to switch to Williamsburg.  As to Williamsburg, would the end of March or first of April be the best time to go or would that be too early for flowers to be in bloom.  The ladies both love flowers and flower gradens.  Hopefully there are some around Williamsburg.  Thanks again to all those who take the time to reply.

Mike S.


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2006)

Hi Mike,

April is better than March if you want to see the dogwoods and azaleas in bloom in Virginia.  March is a little too early.  For a look at a nice garden in nearby Norfolk, check out www.nbgs.org  There's also one in Richmond, www.lewisginter.org

Have fun planning your vacation!

Steve


----------

